# Analogausgabe 0-10V



## PN/DP (4 Februar 2021)

Hallo

Ich habe eine S7-300 CPU 315-2DP. Das Rack ist voll und kein Platz in der Nähe. Nun benötige ich noch 1 Analogausgang 0-10V (7 bis 10 Bit Auflösung reicht) für eine Drehzahlvorgabe an einen Frequenzumrichter. Kennt jemand ein einfaches günstiges Gerät für Anschluß an Profibus, MPI, Ethernet oder serielle Ansteuerung (von 2..3 Digitalausgängen 24VDC)? Vielleicht sowas wie Weidmüller RS D8-U 0...10V 1160761001, aber mit serieller Ansteuerung? Oder eine Klein-SPS wie LOGO mit (integriertem) Analogausgang nicht breiter als 95 mm? Eine S7-1211C mit SB 1232 bekomme ich für ca. 230 EUR.

Oder kennt jemand den ungefähren Preis der Profibus-DP-Schnittstelle CM-PDP für den Frequenzumrichter Bonfiglioli Vectron Active?

Harald


----------



## Rudi (4 Februar 2021)

ET200s Profibusanschaltung mit Analogausgang würde aber auch passen. Preis ?


----------



## Gleichstromer (4 Februar 2021)

Über einen Digitalausgang per (selbstprogrammierter) PWM, evtl. mit Tiefpassfilter ? Ist natürlich eine Frage der erforderlichen Dynamik.


----------



## PN/DP (4 Februar 2021)

Rudi schrieb:


> ET200s Profibusanschaltung mit Analogausgang würde aber auch passen. Preis ?


Danke Rudi für den Tip. ET200S kommt allerdings auf ca. 400 EUR
Eine LOGO + AM2 AQ kostet ca. 190,- (177,- ohne Display), ist nur leider 108 mm breit = 13 mm zu viel :sad: Aber vielleicht findet der Elektriker noch ein breiteres Plätzchen.



Gleichstromer schrieb:


> Über einen Digitalausgang per (selbstprogrammierter) PWM, evtl. mit Tiefpassfilter ? Ist natürlich eine Frage der erforderlichen Dynamik.


Dynamik braucht gar keine, da wird eine Transportbandgeschwindigkeit manuell vorgegeben, das darf durchaus ein paar Sekunden dauern bis der Sollwert erreicht ist.
Aber: Das soll eigentlich nichts gebasteltes sein, es sei denn die Bastelschaltung ist ganz einfach und unkaputtbar. Das ist für ein Schiff, was mehrere Wochen weit weg vom Land unterwegs ist.

Harald


----------



## JSEngineering (4 Februar 2021)

Hallo Harald,

guck mal bei https://barth-elektronik.com

Gruß
   Jens


----------



## PN/DP (4 Februar 2021)

Hallo Jens, OK die mini-SPS merke ich mir mal für spätere Projekte.

Hmm, der Analogausgang kann nur 0-5V, doch das kann ich vermutlich mit der FU-Parametrierung wieder ausgleichen.

Aber: diese mini-SPS kann noch kein Kommunikationsprotokoll, was ich auf die Schnelle mit der S7-300 hinbekomme. Ich müsste für die mir noch völlig unbekannte SPS mit einer völlig unbekannten Programmiersoftware ein serielles Schiebe/Kommunikationsprotokoll (z.B. ähnlich I²C) zur Übergabe des Sollwertes implementieren - da brauche ich wohl ein paar Tage dafür. Oder kann mir das jemand für 50 EUR programmieren?  Und dann hängt sich das unbekannte Ding mit meiner Anfänger-Software bestimmt auf hoher See auf ... nee nee, da soll mal der Elektriker noch etwas suchen, ob er nicht doch irgendwie die LOGO da eingebaut kriegt.

Harald


----------



## winnman (4 Februar 2021)

Und DO für Drehzahl höher/tiefer an den FU schicken und den eine flache Rampe fahren lassen wäre keine Option?


----------



## PN/DP (4 Februar 2021)

Dann habe ich keine Rückmeldung wie schnell der Motor ist. Der Anwender will mit einem Slider auf einem Touchpanel einen Sollwert 10..100% einstellen können. Manches Personal sieht einfach nicht, ob die Geschwindigkeit gut ist, denen muß man genau sagen "stelle 65 ein". Außerdem gibt es schon 8 Bänder mit Analogausgängen, die genau so gesteuert werden. Nun soll noch ein 9. Band dazukommen, nur leider ist kein Platz für ein weiteres Analogausgabemodul.

Harald


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (4 Februar 2021)

Von Rinck-Elektronik gibt es Analogmultiplexer, damit kannst z.B. du einen Analogausgang auf 16 Ausgänge verteilen (MUX-OUT 16), die Auswahl geschieht dabei über digitale Ausgänge. Zu den Preisen kann ich dir leider nichts sagen.


----------



## hucki (4 Februar 2021)

Geht auch IO-Link?
Z.B. sowas: https://shop.murrelektronik.de/I-O-...O-Link-Analog-Wandler-5000-00501-2300001.html


----------



## PN/DP (4 Februar 2021)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Von Rinck-Elektronik gibt es Analogmultiplexer, damit kannst z.B. du einen Analogausgang auf 16 Ausgänge verteilen (MUX-OUT 16)


Danke, das klingt eigentlich perfekt für meine langsame Anwendung. Ich werde da morgen mal anrufen.



hucki schrieb:


> Geht auch IO-Link?


Nein. Kann ich nicht ansteuern. Die S7-300 hat nur Standard DI32, DO32 und AO8 Baugruppen und das Rack ist bereits voll.

Harald


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 Februar 2021)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Von Rinck-Elektronik gibt es Analogmultiplexer, damit kannst z.B. du einen Analogausgang auf 16 Ausgänge verteilen (MUX-OUT 16), die Auswahl geschieht dabei über digitale Ausgänge. Zu den Preisen kann ich dir leider nichts sagen.



Ich habe das genannte Gerät noch nie verbaut aber viele andere Geräte von Rinck und hatte noch nie einen Ausfall. Also sehr gute Erfahrungen mit denen und ihren Produkten gemacht.


----------



## Wincctia (4 Februar 2021)

Hallo Harald,

evtl sowas etwas für dich? Würde wohl mit einem normalen Transistor Ausgang funktionieren. 
Gibt es sicher von anderen Herstellern auch noch. 
https://shop.leg-gmbh.de/frequenzve...DexuQ5WPwYP72DvqJv0ZdHC7kU6xkXPcaAnF1EALw_wcB

Gruß Tia


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (4 Februar 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> ... Ich werde da morgen mal anrufen...


Wenn du bei Rinck anrufst, dann frage auch gleich nach:

MESSUMSETZER MU-F.. . ..
MESSUMFORMER NP-..xPWM24V.U
TRENNVERSTÄRKER TV-U-PWM 24V.10V

Letzterer wäre mit Abstand meine Wahl.


----------



## PN/DP (4 Februar 2021)

Mit Rinck habe ich auch nur gute Erfahrungen, hatte auch kurz die Idee da mal rein zu schauen. Ich hatte nur nicht damit gerechnet, daß die auch Ausgangs-Multiplexer haben. Und da hatte ich mich schon entschieden, hier zu fragen ... 

@Wincctia
LEG Frequenz-Analogwandler hatte ich mir schon angesehen (ich denke allerdings, der FW3 wäre besser geeignet als der FW4). Allerdings befürchte ich, daß ich keine halbwegs lineare Frequenzausgabe mit mindestens 40 Stufen (Frequenzen) zwischen 1 Hz und höchstens 50 Hz hinbekomme mit meiner S7-300 CPU 315-2AG10 ohne Hardware-Unterstützung (OB1-Zykluszeit liegt bei etwa 50 ms). (Thema für einen Programmierwettbewerb?  )

Dann schon eher PWM/Analog-Wandler. Eine lineare Soft-PWM bekommt man leichter erzeugt (z.B. mit 10 ms Raster), allerdings mit 50 Stufen höchstens mit 2 Hz. Die langsamsten PWM/Analog-Wandler die ich gefunden habe beginnen leider erst ab 20 Hz.

@Onkel
Das überrascht mich nun etwas, daß ein PWM-zu-U-Wandler unter der Bezeichnung "Trennverstärker ..U-PWM.." läuft. Gut, mal fragen, ob der auch mit 2 Hz bestellbar ist.

Harald


----------



## Oberchefe (4 Februar 2021)

Hallo,

Kleinst-SPS mit 90mm Breite:
https://www.spstiger.de/epages/6246...h=/Shops/62466762/Products/KIP-K2-K205EA-18DT
Programmier-Software kostenlos, Micro-USB als Programmierkabel. Als "Protokoll" zwischen der S7 und dem Ding würde 1-Draht reichen, nach dem DCF-Funkuhr-Prinzip (langer Puls->High, kurzer Puls->Low, 1 Puls Aussetzer -> Beginn der neuen Übertragung könntest du die 8 Bit im Raster von 9 Bits übertragen, bei angenommenen 600ms (steigende Flanke/steigende Flanke) und einem Low-Puls von 200ms bzw. High-Puls von 400ms ist ein Wert innerhalb von 5,4 Sekunden übertragen.


----------



## Gleichstromer (5 Februar 2021)

Könnte man eine schnellere PWM durch Mehrfachbearbeitung im Programmzyklus und mehrfache Zuweisung des Ausgangs per Peripheriezugriff realisieren ?
Dazu liessen sich doch eigentlich gut die "neuen" IEC-Timer verwenden.


----------



## PN/DP (5 Februar 2021)

Gleichstromer schrieb:


> Könnte man eine schnellere PWM durch Mehrfachbearbeitung im Programmzyklus und mehrfache Zuweisung des Ausgangs per Peripheriezugriff realisieren ?
> Dazu liessen sich doch eigentlich gut die "neuen" IEC-Timer verwenden.


Ich wüsste nicht, wie bei der vorhandenen Hardware (315-2AG10 + Standard DO32 322-1BL00) irgendwelche neuen Timer etwas ausrichten können? Wie würdest Du die PWM erzeugen?

Wenn ich das OB1-Programm alle 10 ms mit dem OB35 unterbreche und minimal ca. 50 PWM-Stufen (= 2%-Schritte) erzeugen will, dann dauert eine PWM-Periode 500 ms = 2 Hz. Falls es gelänge, den Peripherie-Ausgang im Raster von 1 ms zu schalten (ich weiß gerade gar nicht ob das bei der Hardware überhaupt geht), dann könnte man eine PWM-Periodendauer von 50 ms = 20 Hz schaffen. Dann ist Ende Gelände. Oder liege ich da falsch??

Das ist ein Step7 V5.x Projekt mit 3 per Profibus-DP verbundenen PLC 315-2AG10. Ich möchte nicht wegen der PWM das bewährte, stabile Projekt nach TIA umziehen  Das TIA kann bei der S7-300 eh' nicht mehr und nichts besser als das Step7 classic V5.x.

Die OB1-Zykluszeit liegt bei etwa 50 ms. Die möchte ich allerhöchstens alle 5 ms mit dem zyklischen OB35 unterbrechen.

Wie kann man nun eine schnellere PWM-Frequenz erzeugen?

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (5 Februar 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Kleinst-SPS mit 90mm Breite:
> https://www.spstiger.de/epages/6246...h=/Shops/62466762/Products/KIP-K2-K205EA-18DT


Cooles Teil, passt auch genau in meine Anforderungen. Die SPS werde ich mir mal ansehen, allerdings nicht für dieses Projekt.

Ich werde mich wohl für den Analog-Ausgangs-Mux von Rinck entscheiden. Weil ich da am wenigsten zu programmieren habe  und das im normalen OB1 ohne spezial-Tricks. Und das Teil bietet auch noch genug Reserven für eventuelle spätere Erweiterungen. Und weil ich Corona-bedingt die Lösung nur per Fernwartung in Betrieb nehmen kann. Da fühle ich mich insgesamt wohler.

Harald


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (5 Februar 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> .. Wie kann man nun eine schnellere PWM-Frequenz erzeugen? ..


Und warum überhaupt höher schneller weiter? Für mehr Ungenauigkeit?




PN/DP schrieb:


> .. Und das Teil bietet auch noch genug Reserven für eventuelle spätere Erweiterungen...


Das ist der einzige deiner genannten Gründe, der für den Multiplexer spricht.


----------



## PN/DP (8 Februar 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> TRENNVERSTÄRKER TV-U-PWM 24V.10V
> 
> Letzterer wäre mit Abstand meine Wahl.


Der B110 TV-U-PWM 24V.10V kostet ca. 61,- EUR, die gewünschte Eingangsfrequenz (z.B. 2 Hz) kann bei der Bestellung angegeben werden.



Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Von Rinck-Elektronik gibt es Analogmultiplexer, damit kannst z.B. du einen Analogausgang auf 16 Ausgänge verteilen (MUX-OUT 16)


Der B391 MUX-OUT 16 kostet ca. 106,- EUR, den werde ich nehmen.

Harald


----------

